# help building a multi led bike light



## chubbarificus (May 7, 2010)

hi everyone i am new to cpd, but i have been reading some threads and this will be my first real post.

-first off a little about me:
i am very interested in the physics of high powered led flashlights and was wondering if all you pros out there can enlighten me. 
-i have an obsession with flashlights
-i bought a bunch on DX and KD and now have an armory full of em.
-somewhere along the road, i got interested in building my own flashlight, but i have zero experience with all of these dealios with drivers and resistors and all that fun stuff in flashlights.

well down to my point:

i was wondering if anyone could assist me in doing so.
to start off, i have around 150-200 dollars to spend and i am interested in building either a triple part bike light (two leds on the sides for wide general lighting, and the middle part an led that will throw far, but still have decent light).

i was looking at this guy's manual in building my own flashlight
http://www.bikeled.org/

and came up with the decision of 
*|*MC-E*|*CREE XP-E R5? OR R4*|*MC-3*|
or
|*P7*|*CREE XP-E R5? OR R4*|*P7*|

*www.bikeled.org talks about the 3021 buck driver and how it delivers constant 1 amp to the leds. my question is, the P7 has max efficiency at 2.8 amps, so i was wondering if there was a type of driver i could use.

i also heard the term "direct-drive" on dealextreme threads and was interested how that works with flashlights as well.

i apologize if i butchered any the LED/flashlight jargon, please forgive me as i am a newbie. 
i certainly appreciate any input


-thanks:
chubba


----------

